# General > Upcoming Events >  Blue light kids hunt putaruru goat to stoat

## Chelsea

Can anyone here please help me with the details of this hunt. I have messaged them with no reply yet. When we lived in tokoroa we attended this hunt last year and it was 10/10 for the kids. We live 90mins away but want to go again this year as our son has some friends from his old school that go to it and its such a good day. 
I cant remember the classes and cant find the info. I know most rabbits, hares and possums etc and heaviest plus goats and stoats and birds but was there also a class for most unique catch of any type of pest? 
If anyone can share the details with me that will be great! 
Thanks!

----------

